# ICs yield



## kjavanb123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi.

I smelted a second batch of mixed ICs, and out of 20kg (40lbs) of pryolyzed ICs, which were pulverized got 29.5g of gold. That gives an average yield of 0.73g per lbs. 

Here is a photo of pyrloyzed ICs for your reference.



The guy who smelted it has a slag melting day, once we accumalte enough of them to be smelted in a rotary furnace, that will collect any remaining gold in slags.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2015)

Kevin

There are just over 44lbs in 20Kg which means your yield is in fact 0.67g per lb. Not 0.73g.

A small but significant difference. Could you also post up a pic of the refined gold please because some of your other buttons visibly have a high level of impurity, and it would be a more valid exercise to see a good clean button weight when discussing yields rather than dirty gold. 

That would provide a much more accurate set of information for the members to base their calculations upon.


----------



## Smack (Jul 27, 2015)

What other P.M. content was there and how much? More for the forum than myself.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Smack,

Sorry about late response. There was no other PMs in set of ICs I have smelted.

Regards,
Kj


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 13, 2015)

kjavanb123 said:


> Smack,
> 
> Sorry about late response. There was no other PMs in set of ICs I have smelted.
> 
> ...



In http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=22581&p=237298&#p237298 you wrote...


kjavanb123 said:


> He fired up the big cupola furnace, and in order to avoid blowing the powder he mixed the PbO chunk, soda ash and IC with some water. Then drop shovel of each to the furnace, removing the slag as it burned and PbO melting along with ICs powder.
> 
> After 6 hours of this process, slag is completely removed, and all seen was a pool of molten lead. Then he added 620g of silver, somehow that collects any gold, PGMs and silver in ICs. Then he oxidzed the Pb and Ag pool, since Ag does not get oxdized he removed the PbO until no more of it was visible.
> 
> ...


With silver added and then the resulting alloy digested in nitric acid, any silver or pgm:s in the original material ends up in the nitrate solution and I suspect, taken care of by the smelter. Unless you supplied the silver and recovered the cemented silver afterwards.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Aug 14, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> With silver added and then the resulting alloy digested in nitric acid, any silver or pgm:s in the original material ends up in the nitrate solution and I suspect, taken care of by the smelter. Unless you supplied the silver and recovered the cemented silver afterwards.
> 
> Göran



Gorans statement above is correct - there is always Ag & Pd in IC chips - if the smelter is providing the collector silver then he is most likely keeping those metals after dissolving them away from the gold --- if you provide the silver & do the chem work (nitric) on the smelt recovered metals then you get those metals

Kurt


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 14, 2015)

I somewhere post picture of IC which did contained AgPd braze, I got various IC in original packaging mentioning the same composition so conclusion is that there will be many of those in your mix too.


----------

